# Aluminum Vela with 105..how less sexy does it get?



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

I've been laboring over the decision to sell this bike in favor of something new and carboney but there's just something about it that pulls me back every time. I know, its an aluminum frame with lower end components but the bottom line is that its fairly light, very stiff, and the 105 group has never let me down (I do maintain my bikes meticulously though). This thing is stock other than the Ritchey Pro stem, Eggbeaters, Specialized Toupe saddle, and carbon tubulars. I'm not getting younger so I just wonder if the carbon is going to be that much more forgiving than an alu frame that's got to be in the early stages (at least) of fatigue. Soooo, sell it for what's likely to be next to nothing or ride it until she dies??




























.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

I think she looks great!


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

Ramjm_2000 said:


> I think she looks great!


you hittin' on my girl?  thanks. I do like how she looks but I wonder if the aluminum fatigue is going to make the ride quality take a nose dive soon, hence the carbon frame idea.


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

Radical question: Would you have to sell the Litespeed to get a new carbon bike?

Are you familiar with the "N+1" philosophy of cycling?


----------



## 60driver (Apr 26, 2011)

+1. I say keep it. Perhaps make it a bad weather bike. If you care too much about it to do that, then i think you have your answer.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

Im not familiar with the rule but it sounds like what I experience with photography gear if I am guessing correctly. If I just swappped the frame, I don't know if it would even be worth selling. If I did a complete, I'm not sure. I wouldn't necessarily have to sell it to finance a new bike, more just about space as I also have a couple mtbs and I have four kids (naturally, all with bikes). Throw in a tandem and the dgarage is starting to lose space rapidly. I figure that if I buy a frame only, I'd likely be looking to spend around $1000, for a complete, maybe about $1900. Seems like it would be easy to get into something decent at those price points based on the prices Ive seen in local shops.


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

N+1 states that the correct answer to "How many bikes should I have?" is "N" (the number you currently have) plus 1.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

MYMOJO34 said:


> N+1 states that the correct answer to "How many bikes should I have?" is "N" (the number you currently have) plus 1.


Its impossible to disagree with that theory!


----------

